# BFP on Clomid - what dose were you on?



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just intrigued as I'm not ovulating on 50 mg, upto to 100mg next. Just wondering if it can make that much difference?

Thanks xx


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi flowerpot

It made ALL the difference to me, 3 months on 50 mg and no sign of ovulatoin ( my ovaries HAD responded to clomid and follicles had grown but they were not being released) it took 1 month at 100 mg for eggs to release and I fell pregnant that month!

Love kitty4


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WOW! Thanks Kitty. thats great to know.
Started to feel that if 50 mg doesn't work then what difference would 100 mg make - obviously it does!
Congratulations to you xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bumping this up as I've been moved upto 150 mg now! Still interested in replies.

 xxx[br]Posted on: 12/10/05, 14:40bumping up again for Sailaice our new clomid member, I've added 25mg to the poll.

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I got pg twice on 50mgs clomid but it took approx 8mths each time.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Please can you post if you ovulated on your own and took clomid to boost or if you were on clomid to ovulate


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I was on 50mg and was on Clomid to make me ovulate.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I was on clomid to ov (also taking 1500mg metformin)

1st pg - fell on 1st cycle of 100mg (started on 100mg, hadn't tried 50mg)

2nd pg - fell on 2nd cycle of 50mg (did ov on 1st but bfn)

good luck all

s xxx


----------

